# P-Trap in Attic



## Uncle Bob (Oct 9, 2012)

Mech installer cuts sanitary vent in attic and installs a sanitary tee and p-trap to run his HVAC condensate line into.

How do you handle this?  Code section to back your decision please?

Uncle Bob


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome back Uncle Bob!

How will the trap be protected from freezing (RE: Section P3201.2

from the 2006 IRC)?

.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 9, 2012)

Oooooops!   That should have been P3201.3!

.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 9, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Mech installer cuts sanitary vent in attic and installs a sanitary tee and p-trap to run his HVAC condensate line into.How do you handle this?  Code section to back your decision please?
> 
> Uncle Bob


Start with IPC 314.2.1 Condensate Disposal. Then 1002.4 Trap Seals, will a primer be required, and 801.2 Protection from back-flow, flooding, freezing, etc.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 9, 2012)

Also, see Section P3101.3 in the 2006 IRC.

*P3101.3 Use limitations.*

The plumbing vent system shall not be used for purposes other than

the venting of the plumbing system.

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 9, 2012)

307.2.1 Condensate disposal.

Condensate from all cooling coils and evaporators shall be conveyed from the drain pan outlet to an approved place of disposal.

The AHJ is the one who approves the place of disposal. Some jurisdictions do not allow condensate to discharge into the sanitary sewer because the condensate will overload the treatment plants.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 9, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Code section to back your decision please?Uncle Bob


*P2601.1 Scope. *The provisions of this chapter shall govern the installation of plumbing not specifically covered in other chapters applicable to plumbing systems. The installation of plumbing, _appliances, equipment _and systems not addressed by this code shall comply with the applicable provisions of the _International Plumbing Code_.

*P2706.1 General. *Every waste receptor shall be of an _approved _type. Plumbing fixtures or other receptors receiving the discharge of indirect waste pipes shall be shaped and have a capacity to prevent splashing or flooding and shall be _readily accessible _for inspection and cleaning. ... Ready access shall be provided to waste receptors.

It's a stretch but helps defines readily accessible;

*IPC 202 READY ACCESS. *That which enables a fixture, appliance or equipment to be directly reached without requiring the removal or movement of any panel, door or similar obstruction and without the use of a portable ladder, step stool or similar device.

There may be something to the effect of floor surfaces for drains hidden in the code.

Francis


----------



## ICE (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mr. Bob,

Have you considered becoming a sawhorse?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Ya'll   

Also, M 14ll.3  "Approved" (by the building official) location.

Oiling the brain; thanks for the help,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 9, 2012)

ICE,

I mailed a donation yesterday as Durant


----------



## David Henderson (Oct 9, 2012)

Uncle Bob welcome back good to have you here.


----------



## pwood (Oct 9, 2012)

ub,

 good to see u be back. still in ok and a kevin durant fan? He is good!


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 10, 2012)

Uncle, I am glad to see you back

Your nephew,

Builder


----------



## jar546 (Oct 10, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Also, see Section P3101.3 in the 2006 IRC.*P3101.3 Use limitations.*
> 
> The plumbing vent system shall not be used for purposes other than
> 
> ...


This is a great thread.  This is the one thing that really intrigues me because we now just turned the originally designed  dry vent into a wet vent and that could change everything below if we can't see inside the walls.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Ya'll,

It's good to be back in harness; and back with friends.  Thanks for the help.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Code Neophyte (Oct 10, 2012)

Good to "see" you again, UB!!


----------

